# Pen Exchange : The Sequel



## WoodLove

Several months ago several members of WoodBarter signed up and completed a pen exchange. I was (and still am) a new woodturner but decided to sign up and take part in the fun. I believe that it was what really got me hooked on turning!!! 
I had so much fun that I asked Kevin a few weeks ago if I could spearhead another pen exchange. This pen exchange is open to all members of WB, new and seasoned turners alike. So, I encourage as many members as possible to join in the fun and excitement as we kick off "Pen Exchange: The Sequel." 

Here is how it works (taken from first pen exchange):

• Reply to this thread by midnight May 21st. 
• I will post a list of everyone that signs up and post it for 2 days for everyone to review just to make sure I didn’t miss anyone. 
• On May 24th I will post a list of random generated pairings.
• Once the list of pairs is posted you will have until June 25th to make the exchange. 
• It will be your responsibility to contact your exchange partner to get their address for shipping. 
• The object is to do one of two things, make and send a pen of your choice (this is the preferred) or coordinate with your partner on a pen they would like. 
• You are encouraged to push yourself and try something different or new. 
• Along with the pen send two blanks with it. These can be whatever you want them to be.
• Once the exchange has been made and both parties have their pens and blanks post pics in a new thread. One the new thread of the completed exchange is started, all other participants are to post their pics in that same thread.
If you have any suggestion with what I am doing let me know and I can adjust accordingly. I have set the dates so there is plenty of time for people to get signed up and one full month to make the exchange.


----------



## WoodLove

To kick things off Ill be the first one to sign up...... Last time we had about 18 members do it...... lets double that number this time......


----------



## healeydays

Count me in...


----------



## Wildthings

WildThings is in like donkey kong...... eeerrrrrr......I'm in!!

WT


----------



## NYWoodturner

I'm in


----------



## NYWoodturner

Jamie - Do you think you would get a better response in the pen turning forum? I'd be glad to move it for you


----------



## WoodLove

i believe so. that would be wonderful if you could do that for me. thanks.


----------



## NYWoodturner

WoodLove said:


> i believe so. that would be wonderful if you could do that for me. thanks.



Done


----------



## BassBlaster

Ill probably get in this one. The last one was a lot of fun. Dont add me to the list just yet though. Ive been slayin crappie the last week or so and Ill be on the water untill the bite slows so lets see how that goes. Dont wanna commit till I know I can make time for it. I still have to make another pen like the one from the last exchange for the rebuilds too. Busy busy!!


----------



## wyowoodwrker

I'm in


----------



## ssgmeader

Im in


----------



## alexdom_89

Count me in


----------



## Bean_counter

Jamie count me in on this party.....


----------



## WoodLove

Will do..... This is great !!! Im excited to see some new woodturners joining in the fun. I know there are quite a few pen turners here on WB and I look forward to seeing some of the AMAZING pens that will soon be showcased here.....

Im hoping to get 20+ more members signed up .... so come on guys and gals..... lets make this bigger than the mallet trade!!!!


----------



## longbeard

I'm in.................again


----------



## WoodLove

Come one, come all..... this is going to be a great way to showcase your talents as well as challenge yourselves to step outside the same ole same ole way of turning pens and forge new ground in the world of penturning..... I know there are more of you out there considering the idea of joining the pen exchange...... I encourage you to jump in with both feet and lets have a great time making shavings..... Join now while there's still time.........


----------



## longbeard

Dont be shy, you know you wanna. :no dice. more please: Dont be bashful of your skills,  other words, dont think that your pens are not good enough to trade. :i_dunno: JUMP IN! :banana: its fun and will challenge you to do something that you've had on hold for awhile.


----------



## ChrisN

Count me in. :wave:


----------



## WoodLove

ChrisN said:


> Count me in. :wave:



Outstanding!!!!! Welcome to the fun!


----------



## longbeard

WooHoo!!!!!!!!  one more to list......the guilt was waying on ya was'nt it? :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## ChrisN

longbeard said:


> WooHoo!!!!!!!!  one more to list......the guilt was waying on ya was'nt it? :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:



No, I wasn't sure if I wanted to make everyone feel bad because of my skills :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## longbeard

ChrisN said:


> longbeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> WooHoo!!!!!!!!  one more to list......the guilt was waying on ya was'nt it? :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I wasn't sure if I wanted to make everyone feel bad because of my skills :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
Click to expand...


This is pen exchange, not a pen contest. The first one is little scary, i felt the same way, but after your fisrt, you will be waiting on the next one. Thanks for joining in the fun.


----------



## Final Strut

This is killing me. You guys have no idea how bad I want to get in this one. The first one I organized and participated in I had a lot of fun doing it. Unfortunately I have to bow out of this one because I am starting a new job in a week and a half that will require me to be away from home and my shop all week. On the weekends when I am home I need to get my shop all packed up and ready to move so when my kids are done with school for the summer I can get my family moved and get the shop set back up. Believe me when I say I will be watching to see the out come of this one and all the great trades being made.

I also want to echo what has already been said and say to all the fence sitters get your name on the list. It doesn't matter if you have turned 2 pens or 2000 pens. This is all for fun and trying to push yourself just a little beyond where you are right now. Try a new hardware set, get your hands on a poly resin or alumilite blank, try your hand at segmenting or what ever it may be but get your name on the list and have fun.


----------



## WoodLove

Thanks Mr. Strut. I couldnt have said it any better myself. When I did the last one I had turned a total of 3 pens...... I was hooked on turning because of the pen exchange and I personally would like to say thank you! I have been turning a total of about 8 months now and enjoy turning everything from pens, to vases..... and especially live edge items...... again, I say thank you....... and although you cannot join this time I would like to send you one of my turnings...... as a gift. Please PM me with your shipping info and once this exchange is on the downward slide I will post a pic of what you will be receiving.


----------



## healeydays

Worst case, if someone has a skill and wants to make something non pen related, I would be willing to take them on as a trade partner just to get them into the exchange and send them a pen from my end. 

Anyone making anything interesting wanna sneak into the exchange? 

Come on Keller, you know you want to...

Mike B


----------



## DKMD

Alright, I'm in. I've got some pen kits stashed some place that I'll dig out. No promises about the finish... Rob can tell you from a pen I sent him that I'm pretty rusty in that department.... Maybe I can stuff the box with enough pen blanks to make the recipient forget about the pen.


----------



## healeydays

Ok Kevin,

Stop lurking and get your game face on. Are you gonna play or just like...

Mike B

Ok, who else can we shame into this? 

Les, how about playing and you could even use a pen you rejected for a small blemish and you would beat out the best of us for quality and creativity...


----------



## Bean_counter

healeydays said:


> Ok Kevin,
> 
> Stop lurking and get your game face on. Are you gonna play or just like...
> 
> Mike B
> 
> Ok, who else can we shame into this?
> 
> Les, how about playing and you could even use a pen you rejected for a small blemish and you would beat out the best of us for quality and creativity...



Here here or is it hear hear! Kevin quit being a stalker man and get in on this! I also second Mike B and Les getting in on it also!


----------



## Kevin

I can't get in on this one guys. I'd like to but just can't swing it. My lathe is not set up and I wouldn't know where to begin to find the pen making stuff. You underestimate the current disarray of my "shop". It's just essentially a warehouse right now full of boxes.

:flag_of_truce:


----------



## healeydays

Kevin said:


> I can't get in on this one guys. I'd like to but just can't swing it. My lathe is not set up and I wouldn't know where to begin to find the pen making stuff. You underestimate the current disarray of my "shop". It's just essentially a warehouse right now full of boxes.
> 
> :flag_of_truce:



Ok, Kevin's out. Who else can we shame into joining the swap?


----------



## WoodLove

ok guys..... right now we have 11 confirmed and bassblaster waiting in the wings because he isnt sure yet....... I know there are more out there........ there is plenty of time to sign up still...... dont wait til the last minute..... you know ya wanna do it.


----------



## rdabpenman

OK, OK!
Mike you have shamed me into participating.

Les


----------



## WoodLove

woohoo..... welcome a-board. (pun intended) this is gonna be awesome!!!!


----------



## longbeard

Come on, there are some more pen turners lurking around here. Dont make us hunt you down and call you out.


----------



## Kevin

I'm gonna start calling you freaks _The Pen Hounds of Wood Bartervilles_. Geez if I have to go hunting down my wife's pen turning stuff trough the mountain of a million boxes I'm gonna be pissed. Somebody else join these irredeemable, unapologetic pen addicts . . . .


----------



## vanngo5d

I would like to be in you pen exchange if not to late.

I just registered her but I recognize a few names from another forum I'm part of. I'm sure they will recognize me.


Don Vann


----------



## longbeard

vanngo5d said:


> I would like to be in you pen exchange if not to late.
> 
> I just registered her but I recognize a few names from another forum I'm part of. I'm sure they will recognize me.
> 
> 
> Don Vann



Where have you been? Glad to see ya made it Don 
You will love it here.


----------



## Bean_counter

Kevin said:


> I'm gonna start calling you freaks _The Pen Hounds of Wood Bartervilles_. Geez if I have to go hunting down my wife's pen turning stuff trough the mountain of a million boxes I'm gonna be pissed. Somebody else join these irredeemable, unapologetic pen addicts . . . .



Kevin if you will get it in on it I will send you a kit from my stash!:irishjig:


----------



## longbeard

Bean_counter said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna start calling you freaks _The Pen Hounds of Wood Bartervilles_. Geez if I have to go hunting down my wife's pen turning stuff trough the mountain of a million boxes I'm gonna be pissed. Somebody else join these irredeemable, unapologetic pen addicts . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin if you will get it in on it I will send you a kit from my stash!:irishjig:
Click to expand...


Now how can you pass that up Kevin , you know ya wanna


----------



## Final Strut

Now that is a really cool gesture. PM on the way.



WoodLove said:


> Thanks Mr. Strut. I couldnt have said it any better myself. When I did the last one I had turned a total of 3 pens...... I was hooked on turning because of the pen exchange and I personally would like to say thank you! I have been turning a total of about 8 months now and enjoy turning everything from pens, to vases..... and especially live edge items...... again, I say thank you....... and although you cannot join this time I would like to send you one of my turnings...... as a gift. Please PM me with your shipping info and once this exchange is on the downward slide I will post a pic of what you will be receiving.


----------



## Kevin

longbeard said:


> Bean_counter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna start calling you freaks _The Pen Hounds of Wood Bartervilles_. Geez if I have to go hunting down my wife's pen turning stuff trough the mountain of a million boxes I'm gonna be pissed. Somebody else join these irredeemable, unapologetic pen addicts . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin if you will get it in on it I will send you a kit from my stash!:irishjig:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now how can you pass that up Kevin , you know ya wanna
Click to expand...


I have some days left to decide . . . .


----------



## healeydays

vanngo5d said:


> I would like to be in you pen exchange if not to late.
> 
> I just registered her but I recognize a few names from another forum I'm part of. I'm sure they will recognize me.
> 
> 
> Don Vann



Good to see you here Don. Have you ever made a pen before?

Mike B


----------



## AXEMAN58

Well, seems like you folks are planning another fun-filled party. I can't let this go down without adult supervision, so, count me in. I'll look around for an adult type to supervise us later. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: By the way, i have no problem with shipping outside CONUS, if that helps.


----------



## WoodLove

welcome to the fun, Don. You are going to have fun on the awesome WB!!!!


----------



## WoodLove

AXEMAN58 said:


> Well, seems like you folks are planning another fun-filled party. I can't let this go down without adult supervision, so, count me in. I'll look around for an adult type to supervise us later. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: By the way, i have no problem with shipping outside CONUS, if that helps.



supervision? are you kidding? we are looking to you to see what carzy fun is all about....lolol


----------



## WoodLove

BassBlaster said:


> Ill probably get in this one. The last one was a lot of fun. Dont add me to the list just yet though. Ive been slayin crappie the last week or so and Ill be on the water untill the bite slows so lets see how that goes. Dont wanna commit till I know I can make time for it. I still have to make another pen like the one from the last exchange for the rebuilds too. Busy busy!!



Come on....... join in...... ya know ya want to....... what an hour outta your day to spin a pen .....


----------



## Wildthings

vanngo5d said:


> I would like to be in you pen exchange if not to late.
> I just registered her but I recognize a few names from another forum I'm part of. I'm sure they will recognize me.
> Don Vann



Yeah we got Don in on it!! 




healeydays said:


> Good to see you here Don. Have you ever made a pen before?
> Mike B



Not sure if this is in jest or you don't know Don's work? He's an artist for sure!


----------



## healeydays

Wildthings said:


> vanngo5d said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to be in you pen exchange if not to late.
> I just registered her but I recognize a few names from another forum I'm part of. I'm sure they will recognize me.
> Don Vann
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we got Don in on it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healeydays said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you here Don. Have you ever made a pen before?
> Mike B
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is in jest or you don't know Don's work? He's an artist for sure!
Click to expand...


It was a jest, Don & I have dealt with each other...


----------



## vanngo5d

healeydays said:


> Wildthings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vanngo5d said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to be in you pen exchange if not to late.
> I just registered her but I recognize a few names from another forum I'm part of. I'm sure they will recognize me.
> Don Vann
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we got Don in on it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healeydays said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you here Don. Have you ever made a pen before?
> Mike B
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have made a few
> 
> Not sure if this is in jest or you don't know Don's work? He's an artist for sure!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow hope I can live up to this one.
> 
> It was a jest, Don & I have dealt with each other...
Click to expand...


I'm just a pen maker and do a little casting. 
Will post some pictures later
Don


----------



## BassBlaster

WoodLove said:


> BassBlaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ill probably get in this one. The last one was a lot of fun. Dont add me to the list just yet though. Ive been slayin crappie the last week or so and Ill be on the water untill the bite slows so lets see how that goes. Dont wanna commit till I know I can make time for it. I still have to make another pen like the one from the last exchange for the rebuilds too. Busy busy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on....... join in...... ya know ya want to....... what an hour outta your day to spin a pen .....
Click to expand...


Your right, I do want to. I had a lot of fun with the last one. I just cant commit untill I know Ill have time. Ill probably get in though.

An hour huh? Lol. I had 2 or 3 hours just in building the blank for the last exchange. Then I screwed it up while turning and had to start over. Id have to go back and read the original exchange thread to be sure but I think I made that pen three times. Since these exchanges "encourage" one to try new things, Ill have to do something different this time. I have some ideas allready if I get in!! I was asked to do a tutorial on the building of the blank from the first exchange. Im planning to do that tomorrow. If I get that done, I'll commit. Deal?


----------



## longbeard

vanngo5d said:


> healeydays said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildthings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vanngo5d said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to be in you pen exchange if not to late.
> I just registered her but I recognize a few names from another forum I'm part of. I'm sure they will recognize me.
> Don Vann
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we got Don in on it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healeydays said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you here Don. Have you ever made a pen before?
> Mike B
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have made a few
> 
> Not sure if this is in jest or you don't know Don's work? He's an artist for sure!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow hope I can live up to this one.
> 
> It was a jest, Don & I have dealt with each other...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just a pen maker and do a little casting.
> Will post some pictures later
> Don
Click to expand...


Yeah, JUST a pen maker :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## elnino

I'm def in for this one! what is the total number so far?


----------



## WoodLove

we are at 15 definites, 1 tenative, and I would love for the number to double by the cut off time...... so lets get busy razzin the fence straddlers........



elnino said:


> I'm def in for this one! what is the total number so far?


----------



## Vern Tator

Haven't turned a pen since Christmas, so maybe this will get me back into it. Add me to the list.  Come on Kevin, you know you want to. :i_dunno:


----------



## WoodLove

Ive gotcha added to the list vern


----------



## WoodLove

Ya still have a few days until the cut off......... stop straddling the fence and jump in with both feet.... everyone likes to be suprised with a nice handmade pen....... and the oen exchange is a great way to suprise someone with a pen, as well aas be suprised when you receive a pen....... what have ya got to lose?...... N O T H I N G ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! 

Do it, ya know ya want to.......


----------



## Wildthings

Come on people ---- JUMP right in and join the fun!!


----------



## BassBlaster

Im going to pull my name out of this with an exception. Im really pressed for time right now and behind on a couple of projects. On top of that my son is playing T-ball 3 nights a week and I wont miss those. I was also just asked to work 12 hour shifts for the next week including Sat and I cant afford to turn those down. My exception is if you wind up with an odd number of participants, send me a PM and Ill see if I can pull it off, otherwise, Ill wait till the next one.


----------



## Kevin

BassBlaster said:


> On top of that my son is playing T-ball 3 nights a week and I wont miss those.



I agree don't miss a single game! I didn't miss one either for both my kids. Probably because I was the coach for both their teams lol. It also didn't hurt that we only lost one game in two seasons. Not to derail, but the key to winning T-ball is to send the runners every time no matter where the ball is. As head coach I always put myself as 3rd base coach because none of the other coaches were aggressive enough waving the runners around. At that age they don't throw and catch nearly as well as they can run, and when you send them every time nearly, the odds are stacked heavily in your favor. We always did things with all the kids too to make them feel more like a team. T-ball is a blast enjoy while it lasts!


----------



## WoodLove

Im hoping to do an exchange quarterly........ so there will be more opportunities to join in....... invest in your little ones. They are only little once........ I can turn two pens if it ends up being an odd number. Im hoping to see if we can get a bowl exchange going next time....... or something else that I might think up........ Ya never know with me..... I just love turning and exchanging...... thanks for letting us know 



BassBlaster said:


> Im going to pull my name out of this with an exception. Im really pressed for time right now and behind on a couple of projects. On top of that my son is playing T-ball 3 nights a week and I wont miss those. I was also just asked to work 12 hour shifts for the next week including Sat and I cant afford to turn those down. My exception is if you wind up with an odd number of participants, send me a PM and Ill see if I can pull it off, otherwise, Ill wait till the next one.


----------



## BassBlaster

Kevin said:


> BassBlaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> On top of that my son is playing T-ball 3 nights a week and I wont miss those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree don't miss a single game! I didn't miss one either for both my kids. Probably because I was the coach for both their teams lol. It also didn't hurt that we only lost one game in two seasons. Not to derail, but the key to winning T-ball is to send the runners every time no matter where the ball is. As head coach I always put myself as 3rd base coach because none of the other coaches were aggressive enough waving the runners around. At that age they don't throw and catch nearly as well as they can run, and when you send them every time nearly, the odds are stacked heavily in your favor. We always did things with all the kids too to make them feel more like a team. T-ball is a blast enjoy while it lasts!
Click to expand...


I definately wont miss them. I dont coach but may start in the fall league because the coaching on our team is a nightmare. No organization at all. Unfortunately, they cant win. Its a Little League sanctioned team and we have to play by thier rules. The rules say, everyone bats every inning, everyone gets to keep swinging untill they make a fair hit and everyone gets to make a base run every hit even if they are tagged out because outs dont count. They also dont keep track of runs. I always said my kids wouldnt be involved in sports where "everyone wins" or where everyone can play because Im a firm believer that that teaches kids they will be rewarded regardless of effort. Thats whats wrong with society today and thats where it starts IMO. This is the only league in our town so it was our only option. I didnt want to deprive my child because of my views so hes playing and he loves it. Luckily, hell be 6 in Aug so next spring he wont be in Tball anymore!

WoodLove, sounds good. Lemme know if you need me though and Ill try and make time. Thanks!


----------



## Kevin

BassBlaster said:


> ...Unfortunately, they cant win. Its a Little League sanctioned team and we have to play by thier rules. The rules say, everyone bats every inning, everyone gets to keep swinging untill they make a fair hit and everyone gets to make a base run every hit even if they are tagged out because outs dont count. They also dont keep track of runs. ....



Oh. My. God. I'm not going to reply or it will be a rant from hades. Pen exchange please carry on.


----------



## WoodLove

so, is that really baseball? lolol...... I agree with Kevin...... If I cant say something nice........


----------



## BassBlaster

Oh I hear ya and I feel the same way. I struggled with my decision to let him play. I decided it was only 1 year. 12 games in the spring and 12 games in the fall. Then next spring it will be competitve. I dont think 1 season is gonna ruin him. Im really hoping anyway.


----------



## sbwertz

I'm in on the pen swap.

Sharon


----------



## longbeard

sbwertz said:


> I'm in on the pen swap.
> 
> Sharon



Wooohoooooo! 
one more


----------



## WoodLove

awesome....... we are at 17 members who are in on the pen exchange........ come on guys, you know you wanna join...... jump in and lets have fun. only a few more days left until the cut off......... this is great! and it will be awesome!


----------



## Wildthings

All you new guys making pens think of it this way. I would love to have one of your first pens in my collection and you would get a pen from an experienced turner (maybe) that you could exam close up to see the difference from what you are turning out and what an experienced turner turns out. I'm still using that excuse LOL

COME ON IN !!


----------



## healeydays

Wildthings said:


> All you new guys making pens think of it this way. I would love to have one of your first pens in my collection and you would get a pen from an experienced turner (maybe) that you could exam close up to see the difference from what you are turning out and what an experienced turner turns out. I'm still using that excuse LOL
> 
> COME ON IN !!



Totally agree. I am far from an expert, but every time I get in one of these, I get into a conversation with other turners and pick up a few tips along the way...


----------



## Andrew M

After all the encouragement I believe I will join in! This will atleast give me an excuse to buy another bushing set and try a new style!


----------



## WoodLove

O U T S T A N D I N G !!!!!! I have ya all signed up. I bet you are going to like the sfrb of blanks I sent you. They should be there soon....


----------



## Wildthings

Andrew M said:


> After all the encouragement I believe I will join in! This will atleast give me an excuse to buy another bushing set and try a new style!



I used to think that way also! Then I went to TBC with a pair of calipers and haven't look back. The money I saved on bushings, seems like it end up here on WB!!  Oh BTW welcome aboard!

WT


----------



## Andrew M

WoodLove said:


> O U T S T A N D I N G !!!!!! I have ya all signed up. I bet you are going to like the sfrb of blanks I sent you. They should be there soon....



I can't wait till they come in! I felt like a kid in a candy store when i recieved my starter blanks from AXEMAN58 and Im sure I will feel the same way when yours come in!


----------



## Bean_counter

Andrew M said:


> After all the encouragement I believe I will join in! This will atleast give me an excuse to buy another bushing set and try a new style!



Ou won't regret going to a different style other than slimlines. I hated slimlines and IMO they are harder than any of the other sets I have turned.


----------



## Andrew M

Bean_counter said:


> Andrew M said:
> 
> 
> 
> After all the encouragement I believe I will join in! This will atleast give me an excuse to buy another bushing set and try a new style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ou won't regret going to a different style other than slimlines. I hated slimlines and IMO they are harder than any of the other sets I have turned.
Click to expand...

I really enjoy turning slimlines it just seems Im wasting so much percious wood to get down the the needed size.:cray:


----------



## WoodLove

thats where "just making a pen" can become art........ doing wood glue ups and mixing different mediums and adding contours and...... well, you get the picture. Look at each pen as an extension of your artistic expression and you never know what you may end up creating...... Im sure some of the others would agree


----------



## WoodLove

Just wanted to remind everyone that you only have until midnight on the 21st to join in the fun of the Pen exchange ....... Im looking forward to turning a nice pen for someone and of course receiving a pen in return is always awesome as well......lol

Be sure to sign up guys and gals......


----------



## fitty

Count me in


----------



## davebug

Add me to the list also. I have not turned much yet but I will do my best.


----------



## WoodLove

fitty and davebug I have you added. Woohoo!


----------



## longbeard

LAST DAY FOR SIGN UPS!!! 
Dont think about it, just sign up. It is alot of fun to receive as it is to give.
I think we can get a few more.


----------



## Carl Fisher

Am I too late? Count me in!


----------



## WoodLove

Carl Fisher said:


> Am I too late? Count me in!



you made it in time. I have you added to the list.


----------



## WoodLove

Ok everyone, only 4 hours left before kickoff...... Better sign up while you can...... Midnight is the cutoff......

Right now the count is at 21 pen picasso's signed up........ woohoo....... Plenty of room left fpr more in the exchaange guys and gals


----------



## Mrfish55

I'm pretty busy right now but I suppose I can make time for a pen.


----------



## Viorato

Ok although I'm very busy i think I can make time for a pen and its not midnight for me yet so I think I'm in. :-)


----------



## WoodLove

Well everyone, the deadline has passed and we are now officially in the two day window to review the players. If by chance I have not listed your name please let me know so you can be added to the list. Remember, this is to be fun, not stressful.......

The main thing is to push yourself to try new things and expand your skill level. This is for new and seasoned turners alike. a quick recap of the guidelines:

-Contact your "pen pal" and exchange shipping info
-Send your completed pen and two pen blanks to your "pen pal" prior to the deadline of June 25th
-Post pics of your pen after BOTH of you have received your package, respectively
-Most of all......... let's have fun!!!!!


----------



## WoodLove

Here is the full list of "Pen Pals". In two days I will post the list of pairs, and you have one month to complete your exchange.

Bean_counter
davebug
Fitty
ChrisN
Andrew M
Vern Tator
Alexdom_89
elnino
SBWertz
Longbeard
Healeydays
Viorato
rdabpenman
Mr Fish55
DKMD
Vanngo5D
Carl Fisher
Wyowoodwrker
ssgmeader
AXEMAN58
NYWoodturner
Woodlove
WILDTHINGS

Again, If you joined the pen exchange and I have not listed your name, please let me know.


----------



## rdabpenman

Hmmmm, an odd number of participants?

Les


----------



## Mrfish55

If the total is odd feel free to scratch me from the list, I'm busy enough as it is


----------



## WoodLove

It's an odd number but I already had two pens planned in case the numbers ended up that way......... If you prefer to bow out I will respect your decision. Just let me know to confirm....... Thanks.


----------



## healeydays

I too could do 2 if we need it.


----------



## WoodLove

Im working on some goodies already for the exchange....... planning out some new techniques I havent used before....... Tomorrow I will post up the list of pairs.......


----------



## longbeard

WoodLove said:


> Im working on some goodies already for the exchange....... planning out some new techniques I havent used before....... Tomorrow I will post up the list of pairs.......



WooHoooo!  cant wait


----------



## WoodLove

Good Morning everyone. Its a beautiful day here in sunny central Florida. So let's get this party started. Below is the list of "Pen Pals". Remember, get with your pen pal and exchange shipping info, and once your pen is complete exchange the finished pen and two pen blanks of your choosing. Once BOTH of you have received your packages post pics in a thread titled "Completed Pen Exchange Pics". I will start the thread around June 15th so all everyone has to do is go there and post their pics......

Let's get turning....

Bean_counter --------------- rdabpenman
davebug --------------- Viorato
fitty --------------- DKMD
Chris N --------------- Vanngo5d
Andrew M --------------- Carl Fisher
Vern Tator --------------- Wyowoodwrker
Alexdom_89 --------------- ssgmeader
elnino --------------- AXEMAN58
SBWertz --------------- NYWoodturner
Longbeard --------------- Woodlove
Healeydays --------------- WILDTHINGS
Mr Fish55 --------------- Woodlove

Mr. Fish55- its optional if you want to join in since you said you were busy, just PM me and let me know please

The starter gun has sounded and we are OFICIALLY underway!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Have fun everyone!

Now ....... Im headed to the beach for the weekend...... maybe Ill find something special to use in my pen... (insert sinister laugh here)........


----------



## healeydays

Let the games begin...


----------



## healeydays

WoodLove said:


> Now ....... Im headed to the beach for the weekend...... maybe Ill find something special to use in my pen... (insert sinister laugh here)........



Hmm, a seaweed pen in the works? Maybe something that washed up on the beach from a NASA launch?


----------



## WoodLove

close....... headed to Vero beach a little south of NASA....... but a fleet of spanish gallions shipwrecked on thee nearshore reef....... silver coins are frequently found after big storms...... 

we shall see.........lolol

headed out now.... will chat with everyone soon..... on monday....


----------



## healeydays

WoodLove said:


> close....... headed to Vero beach a little south of NASA....... but a fleet of spanish gallions shipwrecked on thee nearshore reef....... silver coins are frequently found after big storms......
> 
> we shall see.........lolol
> 
> headed out now.... will chat with everyone soon..... on monday....



Oh a doubloon pen. Can't wait...


----------



## vanngo5d

Contacted ChrisN traded information and now it's on. What to do hmmm.....

Don


----------



## elnino

Axeman and I exchanged info! Busy making stuff!


----------



## healeydays

Ok,

Got the blanks and pen ready to go out to Mr Wildthings. I won't post a picture till he receives the package as not to destroy the surprise...

Mike B


----------



## rdabpenman

I contacted Bean_counter ( Michael ) that his package is being prepared.

Les


----------



## rdabpenman

Michael's package will be in the mail tomorrow.
Photos will be posted in a new thread once we both have received our exchange packages.

Les


----------



## WoodLove

WHomever completes their exchange forst please start a new thread titled "Completed pen exchange pics", Thanks. Im in the middle of my pens for longbeard and Mr. Fish 55 now....... woohoo


----------



## Wildthings

healeydays said:


> Ok,
> 
> Got the blanks and pen ready to go out to Mr Wildthings. I won't post a picture till he receives the package as not to destroy the surprise...
> 
> Mike B



CRAP I gotta get busy this weekend!!


----------



## ChrisN

Wildthings said:


> healeydays said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok,
> 
> Got the blanks and pen ready to go out to Mr Wildthings. I won't post a picture till he receives the package as not to destroy the surprise...
> 
> Mike B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRAP I gotta get busy this weekend!!
Click to expand...


You aren't the only one - I just started working at mine and it might take awhile!


----------



## ssgmeader

HAs anyone seen Alexdom in the forums, I PM'd him for our trade but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## Carl Fisher

Wow, you guys are fast. Guess I need to get busy this weekend.

Having turners block deciding what I want to put together. Waiting for inspiration to strike :)


----------



## WoodLove

Im gonna use that excuse for my procrastinating too........ lol


----------



## healeydays

Wildthings said:


> healeydays said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok,
> 
> Got the blanks and pen ready to go out to Mr Wildthings. I won't post a picture till he receives the package as not to destroy the surprise...
> 
> Mike B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRAP I gotta get busy this weekend!!
Click to expand...


I'll hold on shipping till you're ready


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Jamie, I dont think I am going to be able to get one done for this in time. Long story short lots of personal crap has happened in the last month and I dont have access to my shop right now. I am sorry I really wanted to do this but after 10years of marriage I got dropped like a hot potatoe for someone else. Sorry guys.


----------



## Vern Tator

wyowoodwrker said:


> Jamie, I dont think I am going to be able to get one done for this in time. Long story short lots of personal crap has happened in the last month and I dont have access to my shop right now. I am sorry I really wanted to do this but after 10years of marriage I got dropped like a hot potatoe for someone else. Sorry guys.


Wow, Sorry to hear of your troubles. No harm, no foul, I haven't gotten to doing the one I was to send you. Maybe later we can do them. Do what you need to do for yourself. Peace.


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Vern Tator said:


> wyowoodwrker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie, I dont think I am going to be able to get one done for this in time. Long story short lots of personal crap has happened in the last month and I dont have access to my shop right now. I am sorry I really wanted to do this but after 10years of marriage I got dropped like a hot potatoe for someone else. Sorry guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Sorry to hear of your troubles. No harm, no foul, I haven't gotten to doing the one I was to send you. Maybe later we can do them. Do what you need to do for yourself. Peace.
Click to expand...


Thanks for understanding Vern. I should be back in my house in a week or so. She is moving out, I am in my RV. wont be soon enough though im jonesing for the smell of sawdust bad.


----------



## WoodLove

Understood. Sorry to hear about your woes. If there is anything I can do please feel free to contact me. Even if ya just wanna vent and talk.


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Thanks for understanding guys, this site is a great group of g
People. Its amazing that just when you think that you know everything there is to know about someone you find out what they are really capable of. I am spending fathers day weekend in south dakota with my parents and my daughter my little Angel


----------



## healeydays

Ok, Wildthings should have gotten the box from me today, but he is not allowed to peek until he has my box in the mail...

Mike B


----------



## Wildthings

healeydays said:


> Ok, Wildthings should have gotten the box from me today, but he is not allowed to peek until he has my box in the mail...
> 
> Mike B



Does that mean no use of xray technology also -- :dash2::dash2:


----------



## healeydays

Wildthings said:


> healeydays said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Wildthings should have gotten the box from me today, but he is not allowed to peek until he has my box in the mail...
> 
> Mike B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean no use of xray technology also -- :dash2::dash2:
Click to expand...


A Cat scan would be alright, but I don't think my cat could easily scan it. 

Maybe yours can...


----------



## sbwertz

I have three pens done, trying to decide which one to send! 

Sharon


----------



## Carl Fisher

Finished my side up today. Just need to take a few pictures and pick out a few blanks and I'll have it on it's way to Andrew.


----------



## sbwertz

I'll take pics and send my box tomorrow.

Sharon


----------



## rdabpenman

sbwertz said:


> I have three pens done, trying to decide which one to send!
> 
> Sharon



What!
Your'e only sending one pen.

Les


----------



## sbwertz

Actually, I have five done, now. I'm getting some stuff ready to take up to a gallery in Sedona. We are going up on the third and I would like to have at least 12 pens to take. They are all mulberry/turquoise infill, and take a while to turn. The mulberry is very fragile, full of voids and cracks, and blows up easily. But that is what makes it so pretty when filled with turquoise. I'll post some pictures after I send my pen for the exchange.

Sharon




rdabpenman said:


> sbwertz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have three pens done, trying to decide which one to send!
> 
> Sharon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What!
> Your'e only sending one pen.
> 
> Les
Click to expand...


----------



## sbwertz

My box is on it's way. Our 51st anniversary slowed down my mailing schedule!

Sharon


----------



## NYWoodturner

sbwertz said:


> My box is on it's way. Our 51st anniversary slowed down my mailing schedule!
> 
> Sharon



Mine is still in the making - two weeks of working 3rd shift unexpectedly threw me for a loop. :dash2:


----------



## sbwertz

I hated third shift, but when I was in the Pentagon I was on swings (second shift 4 to midnight) and loved it. We also had a peculiar work month. We were on seven days, off two, on seven, off two, on seven off four. My husband said he had to marry me to see me in daylight  

Don't worry about it. Get to it when you can. Hope you enjoy the pen and blanks.

Sharon



NYWoodturner said:


> sbwertz said:
> 
> 
> 
> My box is on it's way. Our 51st anniversary slowed down my mailing schedule!
> 
> Sharon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is still in the making - two weeks of working 3rd shift unexpectedly threw me for a loop. :dash2:
Click to expand...


----------

